
Gingerbread Cuneiform Tablets: Because sometimes a biscuit needs ancient script - tavolamed
http://tavolamediterranea.com/2017/12/09/edible-archaeology-gingerbread-cuneiform-tablets/
======
cultureulterior
Should have had the recipe for gingerbread written on the tablet-biscuits.

~~~
tavolamed
That's a smart idea for next time... :)

